# Antibiotics for small dogs?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I need a recommendation for what any of you use (in the US) for your babies in terms of an antibiotic. Lisi doesn't do well w/lots of stuff---she may have a UTI from the dental debacle. She is 48 hrs. plus & still having some issues. The vet will give me antibiotics if I ask for them (she had offered on Wed. & I declined as I did not want to deal w/diarrhea along w/blood in the urine). I think the visible blood may be gone but she is still having urgency. Any suggestions please? :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Pearl (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't see there being an issue with her taking an antibiotic to battle the UTI.... I would encourage it as you don't want the infection to get worse. To help with prevent diarrhea I suggest giving her a teaspoon of yogurt... unsweetened and make sure that it does not have any variation of xylitol in it.....a few times a day. Double check with your Vet though.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Zach is on an antibiotic for his pancreatitis. The vet wrote the prescription and told us to go to Publix (grocery) because they give it out FREE. Go figure. Amoxicillin


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is highly allergic to many, many things & has an immune mediated disorder because of vaccinosis. I don't use any chemicals on her at all. She does get real Greek yogi without sweeter often. I am thinking she need something to coat her stomach too before giving antibiotic each day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> Zach is on an antibiotic for his pancreatitis. The vet wrote the prescription and told us to go to Publix (grocery) because they give it out FREE. Go figure. Amoxicillin


What does Zach weigh & how much amoxicillin? The first vet (the one who did the botched dental) gave me amoxicillin to take home in capsule form (250 ml). Lisi weighs about 5 lbs so that was too much & I did not give it to her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that Tyler and some of our fosters did get amoxicillin. It was always liquid - maybe it was compounded. I was trying to look through records....he's 6 lbs but I can't find them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I need a recommendation for what any of you use (in the US) for your babies in terms of an antibiotic. Lisi doesn't do well w/lots of stuff---she may have a UTI from the dental debacle. She is 48 hrs. plus & still having some issues. The vet will give me antibiotics if I ask for them (she had offered on Wed. & I declined as I did not want to deal w/diarrhea along w/blood in the urine). I think the visible blood may be gone but she is still having urgency. Any suggestions please? :wub:


Sandi, I am not a doctor, so I personally cannot recommend any specific antibiotic for Lisi's UTI. I do know that the bacteria causing the infection should be identified first ... in order for the antibiotic to do it's job in the best way possible.

Snowball does wonderful on certain antibiotics ... but, what works for him might not work for Lisi. I do think, whenever possible, what helps is to have antibiotic injections instead of oral medications. I think they are, in general, gentler on sensitive tummies. Snowball was pulsed on Convenia injections (an antibiotic) every six weeks for at least six months ... but, this was done to help protect his heart against the tooth problem that could not be fixed right away due to his high risk with anesthesia. 

With antibiotic injections like Convenia ... one does not have to worry about administering antibiotics on a daily basis ... the Convenia shot is good for at least a week and longer ... I guess it depends on the dosage.

I do think it's very important that Lisi gets medical help if she still has a UTI. I just think it is too long for anyone (including humans) to risk the UTI doing further damage. But, that is me. I had a mother who died too young from 
kidney failure complications ... something, in my eyes, that I am convinced could have been prevented with earlier and proper medical intervention.

For humans, cranberry juice and tabs (I take the capsules on a daily basis) are very powerful in helping to prevent UTI's. I wonder how this works for dogs ... maybe you can ask your vet.

With Snowball's recent dental surgery, he was given a Cefazolin antibiotic injection and then took Clavamox (another antibiotic) for five days/twice a day. He did well with both antibiotics and never had an upset stomach and no loose BM's. But, again, his meds were prescribed by his specialists (regular vet, cardiologist, and dental specialist) (and, now me) who know his detailed history and know him best ... for what antibiotics are safer and work well for his condition.

Sandi, I cannot believe what happened with the first vet. I never heard of a vet who went on holiday and closed their doors without another doctor at least on call. That, for myself, would put up a big red flag. So, I am so glad you found another vet who was there for you. 

Also, when one of our fluffs is being treated with any meds ... and, especially after a dental cleaning or any kind of surgery ... the parent should be sent home with not only written instructions for how to care for our little ones ... but, a report of how the dental procedure or surgery was done. I have seven full pages of detailed reports for Snowball's dental performed on the 24th. This includes post surgical and post anesthesia instructions ... including what is normal and what is not. It gives specific instructions for everything. I have copies of Snowball's complete blood lab reports and x-ray pictures of all of his teeth (with markings showing which teeth were extracted, with additional detailed pictures of what was done to each specific tooth, root, and bone area) and which teeth are still in his mouth) And, I have a very detailed breakdown of the final bill (which came to $2,537.06) With this, I feel confident that Snowball is getting the best of care. 

I hope Lisi feels better soon. Please give Lisi and Kitzel warm and gentle hugs from me. And, lots of hugs for you, Sandi. I know how stressful it can be when are precious babies are not feeling up to par.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Marie, Sandi. Here they generally give clavamox for UTI, but it only works on certain types of bacteria. I usually have a culture done and then they determine what is necessary. I would ask them if the sucralfate might help with tummy upset with antibiotic. Like Marie, I would talk to the vet about it. I sure hope your little ones feel better soon!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandy, Daisy recently had a UTI and our holistic vet recommend this product instead of antibiotics:
https://www.chewy.com/vetriscience-ut-strength-stat-dog/dp/48729
Also at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Vetri-Science-Strength-STAT-Dogs-Count/dp/B000BXSRJM
He said that the herbs in it help with healing. Thought I would let you know in case it is an option. It has really helped Daisy - she has been taking it less than a week.
Also, it is my understanding too that the type of antibiotic prescribed depends on the type of bacteria seen - some work better than others on particular strains.

Marie, Dr. Becker had an article recently on cranberry juice for UTIs in dogs. Interestingly, the supplement our vet prescribed for Daisy does contain cranberry juice extract.
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...16/09/14/cranberry-extract-uti-treatment.aspx

I hope Lisi is better soon!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

UTIs are tricky ones and the longer they stay the harder it is to get rid of. I would recommend getting a culture and the right antibiotic for it. Zach weighs 32 lbs and it is 250 capsule twice a day. So way too much for a little one.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I agree with mdbflorida.
There are numerous different antibiotics for different bacteria that affects body parts in different ways.
Hopefully you can find one that will not upset the flora bacteria in the intestinal tract. 
While I can't recommend any specific antibiotics, you should administer it with a full stomach as it will cause gastrointestinal upset. Also, taking it longer than 2 weeks may cause hearing loss. Not taking antibiotics may lead to complex infections.

But, you should really consult veterinary professionals (specialists that deal with renal dysfunctions). Systemic infections may be complex and the number of antibiotics that are effective may be vast or limited.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

The vet you dealt with on the second round sounds like she is on top of things and you really liked her. I would explain the sitution to her and see what she recommends. I have no idea on dosage or anything, but yoghurt is good to take with the antibiotic because it will nourish the good bacteria. Overall it probably is better is she had one that is targeted only because it will do less damage to her digestive processes. Good luck, we will be thinking of her. It is really possible that stress from the dentals allowed this problem to emerge.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The main concern for both of them was that they get enough to drink & can keep food down first. She (the 2nd vet) wanted to give them time to recover before giving them something else that would make them sicker than they already were when she saw them. We will try her antibiotic & if that doesn't work we will have to do an ultrasound, I think, to see what is going on in the bladder. I am hesitant to give Lisi anything really, but I think she may have to try some stuff---which scares me really. I have seen her have reactions to things one would think should cause no problems. Oh weh.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Now I'm worried about you doing this on a weekend. Is there a vet there at that practice in case you need to reach them or bring her in?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if my thoughts will be helpful or not, but both Chrissy and Snuggles have both been on clavamox and did well with no side affects or problems. And the idea of giving Lisi yogurt is something that I do have given Chrissy and she did well on it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> The main concern for both of them was that they get enough to drink & can keep food down first. She (the 2nd vet) wanted to give them time to recover before giving them something else that would make them sicker than they already were when she saw them. We will try her antibiotic & if that doesn't work we will have to do an ultrasound, I think, to see what is going on in the bladder. I am hesitant to give Lisi anything really, but I think she may have to try some stuff---which scares me really. I have seen her have reactions to things one would think should cause no problems. Oh weh.


Sandi, I am totally understanding of you being hesitant with what you give Lisi. I think one has to go through a traumatic experience with a fluff baby to understand why one might be so anxious with new meds and/or vaccinations. 

I have been following your thread, and it does look as though those of us who have had experience with our dogs being on Clavamox ... have had good results with no side effects. And, yes ... yogurt usually does help. Unfortunately, Snowball does not take to yogurt ... he can be very particular with what goes into his mouth! However, he does take a powdered probiotic on a regular basis ... it is mixed in with his dinner. 

I have the same thought and concern as Sue about the weekend. Is there someone in the vet's office on the weekend? Or, is there an emergency hospital nearby? 

Please keep us updated. You know that we all care and are here to support you in any way that we can. Big hugs to you, Lisi, and Kitzel.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

One word of caution Sandi. Look up the name of the antibiotic - there may be a restriction on giving dairy products within x hours of a dosage. It is always a tough decision to medicate or not. I am always worried that if I vary Luck's routine, the delicate balance I have on his health (which despite his shunt has been very good) will all fall apart. Keep us up to date on them. Sorry you are having a difficult go round, and sorry they are avin a difficult go round.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

When my two had multiple teeth removed, they were put on Clavamox(sp) They both did fine with it with no gastro issues. Cassie is just about 6 pounds and Bogie is 8 pounds. If Lisi has an infection, she probably needs the antibiotic. I sure hope she gets well soon.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sandi, I'm really no help, but wanted to let you know I am thinking about you guys. I personally am someone who is allergic to everything - seriously. When someone is allergic to so much, every step is taken with trepidation, it's completely understandable. You've already received lots of great wisdom, so I'll just send a hug :grouphug: .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So I am back--both got Clavamox 62.5 mg 2 X a day. I am prepping them w. Famotidine at 1/4 a tablet in plain greek yogi an hr. before eating & feeding-- then giving antibiotic. This is all new to me as I have only ever given them an antibiotic when they had a tick-borne disease in Greece---doxy. Maybe Kitzi got one when he tried to poison himself when he was one yr. old. 
I sure hope this works! I appreciate all the support & advice & certainly the hugs!
Edit:
OK---just read that they need 1 mg per pound---so need to give 1/2 tablet rather than 1/4th next time.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad that you will be starting both Kitzi and Lisi on the clavamox and keep my fingers crossed that they work on both of them!!! Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers for a very speedy recovery without any issues regarding the meds!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Glad that you will be starting both Kitzi and Lisi on the clavamox and keep my fingers crossed that they work on both of them!!! Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers for a very speedy recovery without any issues regarding the meds!!


Thank you so much! I appreciate especially the prayers! We have taken the first dose & hopefully all will be well w/no issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, you have received great advice and I can't really add anything. I am sorry they are still sick. I understand how worried you are about Lisi. My Lily, as you may remember, also has immune issues. My vet gave her clavamox with her last dental as she had an extraction and gingivitis. I was concerned about her taking the clavamox but she did just fine..I pray Lisi will too.((hugs))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, how are Lisi and Kitzel doing this morning? And, you? I hope all of you got some rest last night.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Lisi and Kitzel. I haven't any experience to help you, just hoping they are feeling better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We had to get up in the night w/Kitzel who was in some distress---he had cleaned his penis area until he was stuck outside the sheath---so it is obviously giving him issues still.
Lisi got through the night w/out having to get up but this morning she is still straining to go even after she just went. She is also doing a lot of lip smacking so I know her tummy isn't right. She is very quiet (not like Lisi) & still. No diarrhea or vomiting so far. I need to run out for a while---don't like leaving them home but I have no choice. If nothing much changes I hope we can make it until Mon. to see if things are better. I really don't want to get to know the people down at the ER clinic. If they get diarrhea we will probably have to go for fluids. I will syringe them now before going out. Thank you all for the prayers & the support. I hope to find an end to this saga soon. I just wish I had brought the "Tinkle Tonic" with me to the US.


----------

